# Silver Caravela and Silver Vela Latina



## Alex (27/9/14)

source

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (27/9/14)

Thanks.
Nothing quite like having a stroke this early on a Saturday...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/9/14)

I suppose its authentic then 

Damn they out of stock!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (27/9/14)

Haha. I love vaping and all its gadgets but I really don't think I could EVER spend so much on a device...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

This one is definitely for home use
Imagine losing that on a night out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BansheeZA (27/9/14)

Silver said:


> This one is definitely for home use
> Imagine losing that on a night out



just take your insurance broker with when going out


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Now thats Ludicrous! No vape gear is worth R48k, sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

johan said:


> Now thats Ludicrous! No vape gear is worth R48k, sorry.



Not if your name is Bill Gates


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Alex said:


> Not if your name is Bill Gates



I don't think B.G is that stupid .


----------



## Alex (27/9/14)

johan said:


> I don't think B.G is that stupid .



He's taken up vaping apparently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (27/9/14)

R40k... 

Can we move this to 'Who has stock'?

 



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## steve (28/9/14)

@RevnLucky7 you better start saving pal !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matuka (28/9/14)

The SWAMBO will have to get her 5th job!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/9/14)

steve said:


> @RevnLucky7 you better start saving pal !


 
ROFL... 

No chance.


----------

